# Frauen - immer gleich Alarm machen ;-))



## Thomas9904 (4. November 2015)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag November 
*Frauen - immer gleich Alarm machen ;-))​*Das ist doch mal ne "nette" Meldung.

Eine Frau schiebt Panik, weil ihr Mann nicht rechtzeitig vom Angeln 
 im Salzhaff zurückkam - für Hubschrauber wars zu neblig, so dass Seenotrettung, Wasserschutzpolizei und die freiwillige Feuerwehr mit Schlauchbooten nach dem Mann suchten.

Der hatte wohl nur seinen Törn verlängert, ohne seiner Frau Bescheid zu geben - sein Handyakku wäre leer gewesen.

http://www.ostsee-zeitung.de/Extra/...ngstrupp-sucht-Angler-Nur-Ausflug-verlaengert


Ist nun die Frau übervorsichtig, da sie eigentlich wissen sollte, dass man einen Angeltörn nie auf die Minute pünktlich beenden kann?

Oder ist sie verantwortungsvoll, weil sie gleich überall Alarm schlägt?

Und was wäre euch lieber als Angler-Frau - übervorsichtig oder verantwortungsvoll??


----------



## Honeyball (4. November 2015)

*AW: Frauen - immer gleich Alarm machen ;-))*

Alleine mit nem leeren Handy bei Nebel auf's Wasser zu gehen, halte ich für mehr als grob fahrlässig.
Wenn seine Frau genügend Haare auf der Brust hat, gibt's bestimmt was mit dem Nudelholz (und gar nicht mal zu Unrecht)


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. November 2015)

*AW: Frauen - immer gleich Alarm machen ;-))*

Naja, als ich noch in Wathosen passte, gabs noch keine Handys.....

Da wusste nur immer mein Zimmervermieter, dass ich unterwegs war..

Ich habs überlebt...

In der heutigen Zeit ist das natürlich schon irgendwie fahrlässig..


----------



## exil-dithschi (4. November 2015)

*AW: Frauen - immer gleich Alarm machen ;-))*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ist nun die Frau übervorsichtig, da sie eigentlich wissen sollte, dass man einen Angeltörn nie auf die Minute pünktlich beenden kann?


der arme kommt eindeutig zu wenig ans wasser, sonst müsste sie das wirklich wissen. :m


----------



## Seele (4. November 2015)

*AW: Frauen - immer gleich Alarm machen ;-))*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Naja, als ich noch in Wathosen passte, gabs noch keine Handys.....
> 
> Da wusste nur immer mein Zimmervermieter, dass ich unterwegs war..
> 
> ...


 

Ein Handy ist aber State of the Art und sollte bei solchen Touren einfach am Mann sein, tut ja nicht weh. Mit vollem Akku versteht sich. 
Wenn was passiert ist das Gschrei immer groß. Ich finde es war ok von der Frau, sie hatte sicher kein gutes Gefühl und wollte die Rettungskräfte auch nicht traktieren.


----------



## vermesser (4. November 2015)

*AW: Frauen - immer gleich Alarm machen ;-))*

Euch ist aber schon bewusst, dass die letzte Zeit mehrfach Leute längere Zeit verschollen waren oder zu Tode gekommen sind? 

Stellt euch mal die Situation vor- der ist nicht da, Anruf, Handy aus (NASS??) ...ich finde das nicht unvernünftig und schon arg böswillig, hier auf die Frau zu zeigen. 

WENN, dann hat hier eindeutig er sich dämlich verhalten!!

Wenn er im Wasser landet und nicht mehr telefonieren kann, rettet sie ihm unter Umständen damit das Leben!!


----------



## Trollwut (4. November 2015)

*AW: Frauen - immer gleich Alarm machen ;-))*

Richtig gehandelt.
wenn der Kerl daheim sagt, er kommt gegen xy Uhr, und meldet sich nicht, dass er länger bleibt, was bleibt dann anderes übrig, als das schlimmste anzunehmen?


----------



## Franky (4. November 2015)

*AW: Frauen - immer gleich Alarm machen ;-))*

Nun, auch wenn ich einen Törn auf dem Wasser nicht auf die Minute pünktlich planen kann, hab ich zumindest ein ungefähres Zeitfenster. Meiner Meinung nach hat die Dame des Hauses absolut korrekt und vorbildlich gehandelt und ihr Kerle absolut daneben gegriffen. Dabei meine ich noch nicht einmal das leere oder nicht funktionierende Telefon... Darauf kann und darf man sich nicht verlassen!


----------



## Tobi92 (4. November 2015)

*AW: Frauen - immer gleich Alarm machen ;-))*

Also das wär mir an des Mannes Stelle schon sehr peinlich. 
Da hat wohl einer seine Mutti geheiratet 

Gut, man weiß ja nicht um welchen Zeitraum es sich hier handelt, sollte es sich aber lediglich um 1-2 Stündchen handeln, find ich die Aktion schon extrem überzogen. 

Is doch schon ein erwachsener Mann, der selbst auf sich aufpassen kann. Passieren kann immer was, das kann man eh nicht kontrollieren. 

Will mir garnicht vorstellen, wie es deren Kindern (falls vorhanden) so geht. Schließlich erwarten einen als Jugendlicher und jünger Erwachsener deutlich mehr Gefahren, worum sich die Eltern sorgen könnten. 

Bin ich froh, dass es meiner Freundin komplett Banane ist wo und wie lang ich beim fischen bin. Das war zu Zeiten in denen Mutti noch die einzige Frau im Leben war schon deutlich nerviger


----------



## ulli1958m (4. November 2015)

*AW: Frauen - immer gleich Alarm machen ;-))*



Tobi92 schrieb:


> Bin ich froh, dass es meiner Freundin komplett Banane ist wo und wie lang ich beim fischen bin.


*oh..oh...*da würde ich mir aber auch mal ein paar Gedanken machen :q


----------



## Tobi92 (4. November 2015)

*AW: Frauen - immer gleich Alarm machen ;-))*



ulli1958m schrieb:


> *oh..oh...*da würde ich mir aber auch mal ein paar Gedanken machen :q


Absolut nicht, sie fährt immer gern mit wenn ich sie frag, weiß aber auch, dass andere Gesetze gelten, wenn ich aufn Wasser bin.

Und va freut sie sich immer wie ein Schnitzel wenn ich lecker Fisch mitbringe.

Einzig das Verständnis fürs releasen fehlt ein wenig 

Ich könnts mir diesbezügliche nicht besser vorstellen. 

Da geht's Kollegen von mir schon deutlich schlechter


----------



## ulli1958m (4. November 2015)

*AW: Frauen - immer gleich Alarm machen ;-))*



Tobi92 schrieb:


> Ich könnts mir diesbezügliche nicht besser vorstellen.


#6#6#6 

 Ps:_ habe ja eben extra den *---->*  Smiley gesetzt_ 

 #h


----------



## vermesser (4. November 2015)

*AW: Frauen - immer gleich Alarm machen ;-))*

Ich glaube, die Kombination aus "zu spät" und nicht erreichbar lässt die Reaktion nachvollziehbar erscheinen! Meine Meinung.


----------



## Michael_05er (4. November 2015)

*AW: Frauen - immer gleich Alarm machen ;-))*

Ich schaffe es auch nie pünktlich vom angeln zurück zu sein. Ich bin aber auch Uferangler. Wenn ich aber mal irgendwo alleine mit dem Boot draußen sein sollte, würde ich auch mit meiner Frau eine klare Zeit ausmachen wann ich zurück bin. Und an die Zeit muss man sich dann auchhalten, sonst kann man sich das alles sparen. Und wenn ich dann auf dem Wasser merke, dass mein Handyakku alle ist, dann verzichte ich halt auf die Verlängerung des Angeltörns!

 Meiner Meinung nach hat die Frau richtig gehandelt und dem Angler gehört der Kopf gewaschen!
 Grüße,
 Michael


----------



## sunny (4. November 2015)

*AW: Frauen - immer gleich Alarm machen ;-))*

Aufgrund der Gesamtumstände (Nebel, per Handy Männe nicht erreicht) hat die Frau meiner Meinung nach alles richtig gemacht #6.


----------



## honeybee (4. November 2015)

*AW: Frauen - immer gleich Alarm machen ;-))*

Finde ich auch nicht überzogen....zumal man ja nicht weis, wie groß das Zeitfenster war.

 Wenn meiner mal alleine mit dem Motorad ne Runde dreht, frage ich auch immer, wann er denn ungefähr zuhause sein will. Man macht sich eben doch Gedanken. Passiert ist schnell was....


----------



## Andal (4. November 2015)

*AW: Frauen - immer gleich Alarm machen ;-))*

Die Frau hatte schon recht, mit dem zeitigen sich zu sorgen und Alarm zu schlagen. Ist auch nicht anders als im Gebirge bei Touren. Gerät man über die Zeit, werden Hüttenwirte und Vermieter aktiv...

Wärs ein Kind mit "totem" Handy und überlangem Ausbleiben gewesen, hätte man kein Wort darüber verloren, dass gleich gesucht wird. Mensch ist aber Mensch und dann sucht man auch nach dem Vati.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (4. November 2015)

*AW: Frauen - immer gleich Alarm machen ;-))*



Tobi92 schrieb:


> Is doch schon ein erwachsener Mann, der selbst auf sich aufpassen kann. Passieren kann immer was, das kann man eh nicht kontrollieren.



Dummerweise neigen genau diese
erwachsenen Männer zu gelegentlicher Unvernunft.[emoji57]


----------



## Andal (4. November 2015)

*AW: Frauen - immer gleich Alarm machen ;-))*

Hätte sie sich gesagt, "der kommt schon wieder" und wär was passiert, könnte sie sich jetzt anhören, "ja warum haben sie denn nicht!?".


----------



## Franky (4. November 2015)

*AW: Frauen - immer gleich Alarm machen ;-))*



Tobi92 schrieb:


> Also das wär mir an des Mannes Stelle schon sehr peinlich.


Nicht nur peinlich... Allerdings nicht aus dem Grund, wie Du ihn scheinbar interpretierst...



			
				Tobi92 schrieb:
			
		

> Da hat wohl einer seine Mutti geheiratet


Matscho-Mode-On? 



			
				Tobi92 schrieb:
			
		

> Gut, man weiß ja nicht um welchen Zeitraum es sich hier handelt, sollte es sich aber lediglich um 1-2 Stündchen handeln, find ich die Aktion schon extrem überzogen.


Je nach Wassertemperatur können Minuten über Leben oder nicht mehr leben entscheiden!



			
				Tobi92 schrieb:
			
		

> Is doch schon ein erwachsener Mann, der selbst auf sich aufpassen kann. Passieren kann immer was, das kann man eh nicht kontrollieren.


Eben drum - gerade AUF dem Wasser gibt's sowas wie goldene Regeln. Dazu gehört u.a. die Information für die an Land gebliebenen, WO man UNGEFÄHR hin will und WANN man spätestens wieder zurück an Land sein wird.



			
				Tobi92 schrieb:
			
		

> Will mir garnicht vorstellen, wie es deren Kindern (falls vorhanden) so geht. Schließlich erwarten einen als Jugendlicher und jünger Erwachsener deutlich mehr Gefahren, worum sich die Eltern sorgen könnten.


Hubschraubermuddis sind in der Tat ein Graus - für die Kids und anwesende Mitmenschen. Es gibt aber auch einen goldenen Mittelweg...



			
				Tobi92 schrieb:
			
		

> Bin ich froh, dass es meiner Freundin komplett Banane ist wo und wie lang ich beim fischen bin. Das war zu Zeiten in denen Mutti noch die einzige Frau im Leben war schon deutlich nerviger


Na, ob ihr das so "Banane ist" (siehe Matscho-Mode  )? Solange "man" ein paar "Regeln" beachtet ist die Angelei doppelt entspannt!
Wünsche Dir immer eine glückliche Heimkehr!


----------



## Trollwut (4. November 2015)

*AW: Frauen - immer gleich Alarm machen ;-))*

So als Nebenbeitipp:
Gibt mobile Akkus für Handys, die mittlerweile rund 20, 25€ kosten und je nach Handy und akkutyp bis zu 8 vollständige Aufladungen bieten. So n Teil wiegt nicht die Welt und passt in jede Tasche. Sinnvoll investiertes Geld!


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. November 2015)

*AW: Frauen - immer gleich Alarm machen ;-))*

Auch IMMER sinnvoll:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=309083


----------



## Tobi92 (4. November 2015)

*AW: Frauen - immer gleich Alarm machen ;-))*



Franky schrieb:


> Wünsche Dir immer eine glückliche Heimkehr!



Vielen Dank, kann ich dir und allen anderen nur "zurückwünschen"


----------



## Jose (4. November 2015)

*AW: Frauen - immer gleich Alarm machen ;-))*



Tobi92 schrieb:


> Also das wär mir an des Mannes Stelle schon sehr peinlich.
> Da hat wohl einer seine Mutti geheiratet  ...



schon klar, wie du das meinst.
ich denk aber eher, da hat sich eine verantwortungsbewusste frau eines kindskopfes angenommen.

ich meine auch, dass man das bubi an den einsatzkosten beteiligen sollte.


----------



## Meefo 46 (4. November 2015)

*AW: Frauen - immer gleich Alarm machen ;-))*

Moin 

Die Frau hat vollkommen richtig gehandelt.

Wer als gestandener Mann sich nicht an absprachen halten kann 

und dann noch bei einer allein Tour mit Boot nicht auf seine 

Sicherheit (Voll geladener Akku )achtet.#d#d


Gruss Jochen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: Frauen - immer gleich Alarm machen ;-))*

Fast das Gleiche nochmal:
http://www.presseportal.de/blaulicht/pm/108749/3215387


----------



## Muckimors (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: Frauen - immer gleich Alarm machen ;-))*

In diesem Fall wohl richtig und schnell gehandelt. Aber wie heißt es in der Werbung..? "Schatz ich geh heute angeln..." Sie : " ..Ja, die Makrele hat schon angerufen..."  

Grundsätzlich möchten Frauen ja schon immer gerne "sehr" genau wissen, wo sich ihr Gatte rumtreibt :q

Man fragt sich natürlich, wieso deren Akkus ausgerechnet beim Angeln immer so schnell leer werden   

Zum Glück haben meine Frau und ich das gleiche Hobby, nämlich Angeln.....ich bin froh wenn ich angeln gehe und sie ist froh, wenn ich angeln gegangen bin  

Gruß Muckimors


----------



## xbsxrvxr (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: Frauen - immer gleich Alarm machen ;-))*

hier handelte es sich um eine solotour in einem offenen kleinboot bei nebel auf der winterlichen ostsee...das ist die einzige dummheit an der sache!

die frau hat alles richtig gemacht, da gibt es keine zwei meinungen!


----------

